# Eclipse "open Implementation"



## moloch (23. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,
immer wenn ich mit "open Implementation" in die methode springen will (von der Web Schicht in die Business Schicht z.b.) dann lande ich in der class datei anstelle in der java datei. hat jemand eine idee was für eine einstellung falsch sein könnte?

grüße


----------



## SlaterB (23. Mrz 2011)

hast du verschiedene Projekte/ Jars?
wenn ein Projekt ein anderes referenziert, werden dort die Java-Dateien gesehen,

liegt diese Verknüpfung nicht vor, sondern wird ein Jar verwendet (z.B. auch die Java-API an sich), dann muss diesem Jar erst der Quellcode zugeordnet werden,
'Attach Source' ist das Stichwort, in Eclipse in der Ansicht der class-Datei gleich eingeblendet

gegebenenfalls erhälst du dann nur eine nicht-editierbare Sicht, nicht exakt einen Editor auf die Java-Datei im anderen Projekt,
dafür dürfte Projekt-Verknüpfung nötig sein


----------



## moloch (23. Mrz 2011)

hi, schiedene Projekte ja. 
ich habe diese verknüpft unter den properties des jeweiligen projektes unter Java Build Path / Projects
es hatte auch schon mal funktioniert. jetzt leider nicht mehr.


----------



## SlaterB (23. Mrz 2011)

und wenn du testweise zwei neue Projekte anlegst mit je einer Dummy-Klasse in jedem Projekt, geht es da?
falls ja, auch wenn du jeweils eine Klasse aus der ursprünglichen Konstellation herüberkopierst?, 
wobei mir wenig kompliziertes einfällt, was sich einfach so nachstellen lässt

im Grunde kann ich persönlich nicht mehr weiterhelfen,
du könntest noch wahllos Screenshots posten, von der geöffneten Class-Ansicht, von den diversen Einstellungen in allen Projekten usw.


----------



## maki (23. Mrz 2011)

Schau mal im Buildpath ob die Sourcen auch richtig verknüpft sind.


----------



## moloch (23. Mrz 2011)

meinst du unter native library location?
dort hab ich zumindest gerade probiert noch mal den direkten pfad anzugeben. leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## maki (23. Mrz 2011)

Nö, ich meinte die Sourcen


----------



## moloch (23. Mrz 2011)

achso entschuldige. da stehen nur sourcen von einem projekt. ich kenn mich an der stelle noch nicht aus. müssen hier die anderen projekte auch gelinkt werden? ich dachte nur unter projects


----------



## moloch (23. Mrz 2011)

was muss ich einstellen in den sourcen?


----------



## maki (23. Mrz 2011)

Du müsstest bei den Libs/Projekten nachsehen, ob die Sourcen miteingebunden sind.


----------



## SlaterB (23. Mrz 2011)

falls es hilft: ich verstehe auch nicht wovon maki spricht,
es gibt zwar neben Properties/Java Build Path/Projects noch eine zweite Konfiguration Properties/Project References,
aber wenn man nur dort etwas angibt (zu welchem Zweck eigentlich?) dann kompiliert Code gar nicht,

auf Properties/Java Build Path/Projects bezogen kann man nur entweder ein Projekt drin haben oder nicht,
keine weiteren Einstellungen an dieser Stelle?


edit zur nächsten Antwort:
oh, dann verstehe es vielleicht nur ich nicht


----------



## moloch (23. Mrz 2011)

danke. unter den libs einstellungen habe ich die resourcen eingetragen. jetzt geht es.


----------

